# New here



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 14, 2008)

Hey guys-
I just found the site through a google search. My name is Jeff and I am student at the University of Toledo. For almost 3 years I have worked at our student union. I am part of a small crew that handles all the technical aspects of events we hold here. This includes lighting, sound, projectors, power distribution, etc. I am majoring in computer network administration. 
I spent several years doing community theater at home, did tech crew through high school, and took a stagecraft class last year. My background is in telecommunications and computer networking but I have always loved doing tech. My specialty is sound system installation and troubleshooting. I spend a lot of time repairing and making new cables here...people like to abuse extension cords and mike cables!
I hope to pick up some more knowledge here!


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Jan 4, 2009)

bump...nobody welcomed me!


----------



## cdub260 (Jan 4, 2009)

Sorta' makes you feel unwanted, don't it?

So here's a belated welcome aboard!

Hope you've been having fun in the forums and continue to do so.


----------



## lieperjp (Jan 5, 2009)

It didn't look like you needed a welcome, you figured out everything for yourself!

It's nice to see people who can figure things out for themselves! (No offense...)


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 20, 2009)

I believe you were ignored because you spelled "Mic Cables" incorrectly in your original post. Sorry, just the cold harsh reality that is CB. You should see what the secret greater rule book says happens if someone misspells proscenium. 



Welcome Jeff. Looks like you've been having a good time around here without being welcomed. The search function is your friend!


----------



## cdub260 (Jan 20, 2009)

gafftaper said:


> You should see what the secret greater rule book says happens if someone misspells proscenium.



Proscenium is easy. Now miscellaneous, that's hard.


----------

